# Impure Dalmation angers crufts.



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Fiona the mongrel and a spot of bother at Crufts: 'Impure' dalmatian angers traditionalists at the elite pedigree dog show | Mail Online

See the daily mail is jumping in on this.

Meh.....I have no feelings about it tbh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

---You can delete this mods there is already another thread for it I overlooked---


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Fiona the mongrel and a spot of bother at Crufts: 'Impure' dalmatian angers traditionalists at the elite pedigree dog show | Mail Online
> 
> See the daily mail is jumping in on this.
> 
> Meh.....I have no feelings about it tbh.


The cross was way back not in the immediate generations. The dog was imported because of a painful common condition of the urinary tract. Because it is hereditary, the cross eliminated the gene. So its better to let the dogs have a painful condition then thats going to carry on, rather than eliminate the pain and suffering. Its about time some "breeders" and pureists got their heads out from up their backsides. One woman cares enough to make a difference or try too and gets hauled over the coals for it.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

They didn't accept my comments on it correcting some silly people. Ah well


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Shrap said:


> They didn't accept my comments on it correcting some silly people. Ah well


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

I honestly dont know much on the problems that the dalmations suffer however i cant see the problem with someone trying to eliminate these pains for the poor dogs. I take my hat of to those trying to help these lovely animals there evidently thinking of the dog and not themselves.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


>


Why  ? Daily Mail didn't post my comment.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Shrap said:


> Why  ? Daily Mail didn't post my comment.


I get you now


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Shrap said:


> They didn't accept my comments on it correcting some silly people. Ah well


I didnt see your comment? Perhaps you should re-post on this thread?


----------



## dalcrazy (Mar 9, 2011)

I own two of these so called Mutts  A liver male and a black spotted female. The original breeding between a Pointer and a Dalmatian was done way back in 1973 My two are 14th generation and like 99.98 % pure Dal. they look like dalmatians eat like one run like one. The Dalmatian Club of America has fought toth and nail to stop AKC agreeing to register the Low Uric Acid Dals but I am happy to say they are losing:

Why a breed club would nt want to include dals that do not have the stone forming problem is beyond me. I know Fiona and she is in every way a wonderful examle of a healthy Dalmatian. The Daily Mail actually has created a lot of positive attention the WIlliam Hill betting shops have her at 16-1

Marion
Secretary of the Dalmatians of North America a UKC club for Dalmatians


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

It was on the daily mail site and the moderators obviously didn't let it through. It wasn't about the dals though, just replying to the idiots that have commented already. Can't remember what I said and don't want to retype it all because it won't sound as good


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

dalcrazy said:


> I own two of these so called Mutts  A liver male and a black spotted female. The original breeding between a Pointer and a Dalmatian was done way back in 1973 My two are 14th generation and like 99.98 % pure Dal. they look like dalmatians eat like one run like one. The Dalmatian Club of America has fought toth and nail to stop AKC agreeing to register the Low Uric Acid Dals but I am happy to say they are losing:
> 
> Why a breed club would nt want to include dals that do not have the stone forming problem is beyond me. I know Fiona and she is in every way a wonderful examle of a healthy Dalmatian. The Daily Mail actually has created a lot of positive attention the WIlliam Hill betting shops have her at 16-1
> 
> ...


Ooooooooooo you lucky lucky person you  I would love to see pics of your spotty mutts   x


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not really into dalmatians, but if I ever do decide to own one it would be one of these that I would go for on principle.

I honestly can't understand all the negative reactions - gives breeders a bad name if you ask me.

It was one outcross, nearly 40 years ago, and every breeding since has been to a registered dallie. As has been said, these LUA dogs are well over 99% genetically dalmatians, and they look and behave like "normal" dallies.

I know not everyone approves of outcrossing generally but in this case I feel it was warranted, as it was the only way to get dogs with normal levels of uric acid. It is fair enough with most hereditary conditions to suggest simply breeding from unaffected dogs - but there were no unaffected dals to breed from.

Personally I think all the people involved in the LUA project deserve medals, and I hope the dogs do well at Crufts. :thumbup:


----------

